# Self Employment Visa Help



## JJ88 (2 d ago)

Hello,

After countless hours of Googling and still not getting a definite answer, I'm hoping you guys can help me.

Me and my family (partner and young child) would love to leave the UK and move to Italy to live, hopefully permanently. However, of course, after Brexit this has become a much more difficult task. 
My intention would be to start an antique trading business in Italy (a business I'm very familiar with). Would we be eligible for the self-employment visa? Details surrounding the requirements for this visa seem very hazy and not clear-cut. Unfortunately, we don't have the large amounts to invest to gain easier access to living permanently in Italy. 

The more research I do, the more I think it is not going to be possible to obtain a visa. It would be good if we can get a definitive answer so we can move on with our lives and look forward to different dreams.

If anyone has any other visa suggestions please let me know!

Thank You


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

I suspect you are going to have to plan long term. To get a self employed visa you need to have somewhere to live - preferably your own property - and the money to set up your business and run it for a period. Self employed visas are entirely discretionary. It would be easier to set up the business in the UK and run it for a couple of years, commuting to Italy and doing business between the two countries before deciding to relocate. The paperwork would then show that the business is a goer. Of course the problem is then that they could still deny the visa.


----------

